# Puppy Teeth



## ellen blockley (May 20, 2009)

Hi, I am new to the site. Zorro is 5 months old and I am concerned about his teeth. I can see new teeth in the lower front area, and he still has his baby teeth in front of them. Also his upper front teeth are not looking too good and I am hoping they are his baby teeth. I'd love some information on Havanese teeth. (I am a dental hygienist, so of course I'm into teeth, but I do not know anything about puppy teeth) Thanks


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Ellen and Zorro! I;m sorry no one has posted here yet, but I only just saw your thread today. If you see a thread or question of yours gets lost in the shuffle of all the other threads, don't hesitate to post in it again as it will bump it up and will be seen. Some of the action here can get pretty crazy sometimes! lol 

I know little about puppy teeth honestly. When do you have Zorro scheduled for his neutering? The vet will usually wait for the teeth to come in so that IF any need a little urging, they can remove them while Zorro is under for his neutering. Has anything changed since you posted? let us know and we'll see if anyone else has advice for you.


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

Our Gandy was 7 months old a week ago and he got neutered 2 weeks ago and still had one stubborn baby tooth alongside one of his larger front teeth so the vet removed it while he was out during surgery.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wish I could help you but don't have any experience with it. I'm guessing that if puppy teeth need to be pulled and it isn't done that it can mess up the bite or adult teeth, but that's a guess on my part.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ellen,
My Dasher lost a few more teeth right before his 6 month birthday. But I went into panic mode about it cause my maltese had so many teeth pulled when she was spayed as well. I received some good advice about buying the different shaped bully sticks- the braided ones, the pretzel ones, etc. The last two teeth came out that same weekend. You may want to call your breeder because I was in panic on the advice from someone that has a line of Havanese that all of them have to have teeth pulled as puppies.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

I just want to toss in that vets have to learn/know so much, about so many different breeds, that they are not always the perfect resource. Folks on this forum seem in general to know so much more about the fine details of the breed.
When we saw the vet for the first time, she said Pepper's puppy teeth weren't oriented correctly and adults would come in poorly. That I'd need to 'apply pressure to push them outward' for several minutes every day, using something like a puppy kong. 
Need I try to describe to you what Pepper thought of that idea?? 
His baby teeth all popped out just fine and the adults came in very nicely. I am SO glad I didn't try to force his teeth outward every day. Have no doubt a daily battle would have affected our trust relationship.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I bought some cheap treats called Denta Stix, they smell bad but both of my guys love them! On the package it says they can have two per day but mine have only had two this week. Murphy had a stubborn tooth that was just hanging but wouldn't come out and I gave him one of those today and then we found it on the carpet! He still has lots to go but I'm going to give him one of the Denta Stix every few days.

Welcome to the forum, Zorro's little photo is so cute!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter still has some baby teeth in his mouth and he is almost 8 months old. I will be looking to see what else Dexter can chew on to make those remaining baby teeth come out.


----------



## ellen blockley (May 20, 2009)

GREAT NEWS! Zorro's lower baby teeth have finally fallen out and I can see that the adult teeth are slowly moving into the correct alignment. Zorro has been chewing on his 
bully stick like a maniac. It seems to be doing the trick! He will turn 6 months in a few days, so that seems within the normal range of time. I'm going to wait a few more weeks to have him neutered so that his remaining missing teeth can come in.
Thanks for al your feedback.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's great Ellen! We found two teeth yesterday. :becky:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Murphy had some stubborn baby teeth and I found that a good game of tug helped to encourage their loss. Sounds like all is on the right track at this point.

Holly & MM (Murphy Moe)


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Dugan still has 3 that didn't come out on their own. He will be a year in July. He chews bones constantly and plays tug of war with Brady all of the time. He is going into the vet on Tuesday to have them pulled. I hate to do it, but the vet said they can mess up his bite if they don't come out.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen, how did the procedure go and how is Dugan doing?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

All of Evye's teeth came out without a hitch and with the aide of bully sticks. Bentley still has 2 that despite braided bully sticks/flossies are still in and not the least bit loose. He will have those 2 pulled with his neuter next week (hopefully).


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Marj, thanks for asking. Dugan is doing fine. My vet said it took her an hour to pull 3 teeth. One involved quite a bit of digging. She said his roots were so long she couldn't believe it. She said they would have never come out on their own. I was supposed to try to keep him on soft food for a few days. Of course, he came in the house and grabbed a cow hoof as soon as he got home. Yep, that is my Dugan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow! I didn't realize they could hang in there like that. Glad he's ok though. Don't you wonder if the vets have ever had to try to do what they tell us to do...soft food, little activity, etc. :laugh:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm not sure this is correct but a long time ago a dentist told me that the root of the baby teeth are dissolved from the pressure of the adult teeth pushing them. We were blessed not having to have braces on either of our children, but my DGD got her teeth from her mother’s side and had to have half of her baby teeth pulled then braces for 2 years.

This should be the same with dogs as some have much better bites than others. Smarty had 3 baby teeth pulled because the adult teeth were beside them. Galen’s teeth are larger and teeth location is much prettier than Smarty’s.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad to hear Dugan is back to his usual, daredevil self.


----------

